

AskHn Is there a world civil war brewing? Re power corruption - gremlinsinc

I&#x27;m furious and angry that HSBC gets a pass for crimes that would send a normal person to jail for decades.  Nsa scandal,  etc.. There is a mafia with untouched power, and it&#x27;s name is government,  but not just the US, other countries have similar issues. I feel like something needs to change,  do you get the feeling like something big is coming?
======
sparkie
The problem isn't just governments, it's the human condition - the problem is
we don't know what the problem is - which can be seen by your own post
suggesting that governments are the problem. I'd suggest there's a bigger
problem - it's the people who are paying the government to do what they're
doing.

For example, if you pay some tax, and your government uses tax money to launch
drone strikes on weddings, then you are complicit in that murder. There's no
way you can undo that sin - you can only decide not to blame yourself because
it was out of your control - but what of the next drone strike? Can you
honestly claim that it had nothing to do with you, when you have already
learned what happens when you pay the government?

There really is only one solution, and it's to stop paying a government which
conducts drone strikes. It's irrelevant whether people are voting for red or
blue, pink or white - because all of those colors support drone strikes! In
fact, they don't have any choice but to support drone strikes, because drone
strikes are the policy of the real mafia - those running the private central
banks, the mainstream media, and the military and arms industries. Governments
are only allowed to make small, mostly irrelevant changes which will not
interfere with this policy. Leaders who interfere with the policy get taken
out in one way or another.

Something big is happening though: it's that people now, for the first time,
have almost unlimited access to information of the past and present - it is
becoming increasingly difficult for them to hide their policy, which is
leading people to understand just how the system works, and how broken it is,
by design. The government was never meant to serve the people, but to act as
the PR body of the mafia, and it's becoming increasingly clear just how they
manage to manipulate and control the governments (blackmail, money,
pedophilia, assassinations, etc.)

They are desperate to stop this free flow of information though, which is why
there are increasing attempts to censor, surveil, control, or otherwise limit
the flow by use of mandatory - government regulated filters which are largely
secret. It won't come all at once, but in small stages, like the UK's recent
porn block - it was obvious that this would never be limited to porn.

The other attack on free flow of information is that of parents educating
their children. The state can't have this, and will ensure that any chance of
home education cannot happen, such that children are educated in one way only:
through a state-controlled curriculum. Children are already being taught to
'grass up' their parents, and if parents are caught educating their children
outside of the 'curriculum', they have their children stolen from them,
through secret courts with no juries (otherwise known as Star Chambers), in
which they are gagged from mentioning the existence of the court. These are
increasingly common in the UK. Children are then abused in state care, and
there's no shortage of politicians involved in that either. The police turn a
blind eye to this, because they do not have the power to convict those above
them, which should make it even clearer that they have different rules for us
and them.

The police in the UK for example, do not serve the public, but the queen (who
is very much part of the mafia). It's illegal to even 'think' about dethroning
her (revealed by a recent government slip-up), which brings the question: "How
many crimes can the queen commit before she should be dethroned." (Of course,
the queen cannot commit any crimes, because law doesn't apply to her).

